# Tautog Fishing from shore....



## trevor

I do alot of tog fishing out of Ocean City, MD in the ocean. But barely any from shore/in the inlet area. Where can I go this time of year to catch tog in Ocean City from shore (or inshore from a boat).


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

Rt.50 bridge is usually really good.


----------



## trevor

What kind of action is normal for this time of year? (aka bites every half hour, 20 minutes,)


----------



## HuskyMD

the rt 50 bridge, the bulkhead, or the rocks over at the inlet. The key - fish near rocks.


----------



## glantier

HuskyMD said:


> the rt 50 bridge, the bulkhead, or the rocks over at the inlet. The key - fish near rocks.


Fish near the rocks AND be prepared to lose a lot of tackle! lol:fishing:Greg


----------



## surfnsam

the bulkhead at 2nd st bay side hold tog. channel runs close to the shore so dont cast more than 25' out or you will snag on the dropoff


----------



## croaker83

where is the bulk head?


----------



## HuskyMD

Just left of the rt 50 bridge.


----------



## WDinarte

*?...*



HuskyMD said:


> Just left of the rt 50 bridge.


Any ?....:fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas

The Jetty .. I have taken Blackfish to 8 pounds from that Jetty . Good Luck !


----------



## trevor

Went to the jetty today... Dad and I limited out with largest 18 inches.


----------



## croaker83

damn nice job trevor


----------



## croaker83

wat did they bite on?


----------



## trevor

croaker83 said:


> wat did they bite on?


They all took green crabs.


----------



## croaker83

ima be out there tomoro you mind telling me how you hook em ? thru the knuckles or whole?


----------



## trevor

I cut the legs off, take the back shell off, and cut the crab into quarters. I hook them through the leg sockets.


----------



## croaker83

just like i though thanks trevor


----------



## fresh bunker

got back from 6 hours of togging from iri. total caught 20 togs 3 keepers. One at my personal best 19". great weather great fishing. caught on green crabs.


----------



## age

Same here. Only 3 togs caught, 1 17“ keeper on green crabs. Where were you?


----------



## IIJoNII

OC Yesterday morning.


----------



## RuddeDogg

IIJoNII said:


> OC Yesterday morning.


SWEET!!!!!!! Congrats on the haul.


----------



## croaker83

jon that was on the rt 50 bridge ?


----------



## IIJoNII

croaker83 said:


> jon that was on the rt 50 bridge ?


Sup dude, 

naw we didnt fish the RT50 bridge because we forgot our pier nets, heard its a good spot though. We just went to the Jetties by the inlet. How'd you like the togfight, pretty awesome huh? 


RuddeDogg: Thanks man, I wanted to test out that Cape May rig you told me about but the current was just ripping way too much. Is this rig mostly effective during slack tide?


----------



## croaker83

i tried the inlet sat and i caught 1 tog but it was short by like a quarter and after that man the snag was crazy 4 me i guess i gotta use that rig that ruddedogg makes cause i did bad . sunday i hit the bridge early and caught 11 most of em were 13 and 13 1/2 but im hooked i love the fight they put up ima go back in like 3 weeks hopefully i get some keepers


----------



## IIJoNII

croaker83 said:


> i tried the inlet sat and i caught 1 tog but it was short by like a quarter and after that man the snag was crazy 4 me i guess i gotta use that rig that ruddedogg makes cause i did bad . sunday i hit the bridge early and caught 11 most of em were 13 and 13 1/2 but im hooked i love the fight they put up ima go back in like 3 weeks hopefully i get some keepers


I'm not sure if that rig will work around there, the current can flow pretty hard, but maybe theres a trick to it, I dunno. 

As for getting hung its practically unavoidable, but you can reduce your chances of snagging by a lot once you get used to feeling the structure and maneuvering your rig around underwater. last few trips I've only lost about 5-6 rigs (8hr+ togging) as opposed to my usual ~15 hahaha.. I'm sure you'll get a feel for it though. 

btw how do you tie your rig? and what type of sinker do you use? It could be your setup. You can PM me if you want.


----------



## croaker83

i lost about 5 rigs at the jettie and 2 at the bridge so i dnt think thats too bad the first rigs i used were already made tog rigs from dicks i bought some round flat sinkers 4 oz after that i just tied my own rig two hooks and a sinker i did good with that thats wat i used to catch the 10 tog on the bridge


----------



## IIJoNII

croaker83 said:


> i lost about 5 rigs at the jettie and 2 at the bridge so i dnt think thats too bad the first rigs i used were already made tog rigs from dicks i bought some round flat sinkers 4 oz after that i just tied my own rig two hooks and a sinker i did good with that thats wat i used to catch the 10 tog on the bridge


Self made rigs are the best bro, itll save you money, you can customize it and its usually much more durable. 

I feel 4oz sinkers are a little too heavy for that area. I like to use 3oz or even 2oz, itll get drifted by the current but just for a little until it hits ground. You just need to cast a little toward the direction the current is moving from, and with the lighter sinkers it's easier to feel out the bottom and avoid getting snagged. 

You'll definitely need 4 or 5oz for IRI though. Hope you catch a keeper on your next trip, cuz not only is the fight great but its a damn good eating fish.


----------



## croaker83

how do you cook it jon ? you got a recipe you can throw my way


----------



## MrWiskers

We hit the inlet yesterday and got three keepers between three of us also caught atleast 18 throw backs all on green crab. Ended up using 30 crabs three packs of hooks and a dozen sinkers. This was our first attempt at togging from shore lots of action fun fun fun...cant wait till november gonna go again


----------



## Bigtim320

*Tog recipe*



croaker83 said:


> you got a recipe you can throw my way


Croaker83, I just fried up some Tog and had some for lunch. It was really tasty. Here a surefire easy recipe that will not disappoint:

Crack a few eggs and whisk 'em up in a bowl.

Empty a pack of Jiffy Corn Muffin mix (small packs that are .40 cents in the grocery store), and mix it up with a tablespoon of Old Bay.

Pat dry the fillets, and then drench them in the eggs.

Then coat the fillets with the Jiffy mix and either deep fry or pan fry in peanut oil.

It only takes a few minutes, and they're ready when golden brown.

Enjoy.

Tim

P.S. This is also a great way to prepare other fish such as White Perch, Rockfish and Flounder.


----------



## croaker83

thanxz bigtim320 wen i go back in november and catch sum keepers i will deff try that recipe i heard theyre slimy is that so ?


----------



## trevor

croaker83 said:


> thanxz bigtim320 wen i go back in november and catch sum keepers i will deff try that recipe i heard theyre slimy is that so ?



Their skin is super slimy, but the actual meat is white, flaky, and delicious.


----------



## hengstthomas

croaker83 said:


> thanxz bigtim320 wen i go back in november and catch sum keepers i will deff try that recipe i heard theyre slimy is that so ?


What fish isnt slimey 
Tog are great baked , fried and even raw (not for me)
Try googling Tog-ceviche

As for myself I like them deep fried or pan baked in Bacon grease


----------



## Bigtim320

*Recipe for baked Tog*



croaker83 said:


> thanxz bigtim320 wen i go back in november and catch sum keepers i will deff try that recipe i heard theyre slimy is that so ?


Croaker83, as Trevor said - Tog are slimey (their skin). You must have a really sharp and stoudt knife when filleting them. However you will be hard pressed to find a better eating fish than Tog. It's a mild white flaky meat.

As Tom mentioned, they're really good baked as well.

Here's a good Tog baked recipe.

Spray a cooking dish with Pam, and place Tog fillets in the dish. Spread a hearty deli mustard on top of the fillets. (DO NOT USE REGULAR YELLOW MUSTARD) .

Then liberally apply Italian Herb Style Panko Break Crumbs on top and pat down. (You can find this in any grocery store - even Walmart - comes in a Blue box - made by Progresso)

Drizzle melted butter on top of the Panko and bake at 350 for 20 minutes.
If you want a crunchy top, then after baking, BROIL for 2-3 minutes until the top is golden brown. (You have to watch it like a hawk because it will turn from a golden brown to black and burnt in 30 seconds.)

This baked recipe is really good.

Tim


----------



## croaker83

damn tim you got all the recipes will try that 1 to but i am deff gnna make the first 1 you gave me .


----------

